# Whew! Kain was almost shot!



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I was having a conversation with my neighbor today (good friend) and he told me that he almost shot Kain yesterday!  I couldn't figure out what he was talking about because Kain is never far from my side or out of my sight. He went on to explain that he had mistaken Kain for a coyote. He had my boy in his scope crosshairs, about to pull the trigger, when he realized that Kain was a little too dark to be a coyote, so he lowered his rifle for a better look and that's when he saw me coming over the hill. You see, me and my boy go arrowhead hunting in the field across the road (old indian campground) that has a broad hill in the center of it. He saw Kain running ahead of me before I had cleared the hilltop, this is why he hadn't seen me yet. Kain enjoys it because I can let him off leash to run and not have to worry about traffic or other dogs messing with him, never thought to worry about neighbors. Neighbor has been having alot of problems with coyotes lately and has shot 3 of them on his property this week! Guess I'm going to have to get Kain a blaze orange vest for our outings, may get one for myself as well. :crazy:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I would definitely get yourself BOTH blazers! That is waaay to close of a call! Thank goodness your neighbor was not one of those shoot first and ask questions later types. Hate to think what would have happened if he had shot and missed and it hit you instead.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

yikes that was close. I would defiantly get Kain a bright orange vest. I'm glad your neighbor realized that it was a dog and not a coyote.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Good Lord! Yes, get a vest. Ruffwear makes a nice one. My dogs are never off leash without one.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I actually just ordered an orange balzer for Stark for this very reason - we hike almost daily.

That is super scary! I would definitely purchase a blazer for him!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is what my coyote wears out in the woods She prefers pink:


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Both Angus and Freyja have orange vests for this reason. We don't want to take the chance of a neighbor realizing that they were dogs too late. The dogs know that seeing the vests means we are going on a hike and if we say "time for your capes" they go nuts.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd also be worried about all those coyotes!


I like this highly reflective orange vest from Glow Dog because it works at night too:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is the one I ordered for Stark through a local pet store (privately owned) - it's mesh and highly reflective. RC pets has them on their website and it seems like excellent quality. They had a bunch in the store but none in Stark's size, hence the order.

http://www.rcpets.com/rcpets/index.php/browse/category/id/CFHVV#main_panel


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Please be careful, we do not want to lose either of you.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Please be careful, *we do not want to lose either of you*.


I am in total agreement with this statement.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> I am in total agreement with this statement.


BUT..............If something DOES happen to you, can I have Kain?

I call dibs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> BUT..............If something DOES happen to you, can I have Kain?
> 
> I call dibs.


 
How very thoughtful of you...but I think I might be closer...pick me!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> BUT..............If something DOES happen to you, can I have Kain?
> 
> I call dibs.


You'll be committing yourself to a lifetime of drinking Keystone Light and dipping Copenhagen. Kain is very fond of both.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Gary I almost had the same thing happen!!! I wasn't as nice as you though....how can you mistake a shepherd for a coyote? It baffels me?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

So glad you're both ok! I worry about this when I hike with my dogs as well. I always hope that the big rabies tag and ID tag will be a giveaway, but you never know. Might have to invest in some vests.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Glad your neighbor let you know about the possible issue, and that no one got hurt. The vest is a great idea, but I have a stupid question.

I train my dogs around distractions, but not around coyotes, so if one of my dog saw a coyote, I am not 100% sure I could call them back. Do you have a plan for if your dog decides to take off after a coyote? I hear about calling dogs off of deer all the time, and well, I might be able to do that. But if a coyote turns and fights, how do you break that crap up? I am thinking rabies shots all around.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

selzer said:


> Glad your neighbor let you know about the possible issue, and that no one got hurt. The vest is a great idea, but I have a stupid question.
> 
> I train my dogs around distractions, but not around coyotes, so if one of my dog saw a coyote, I am not 100% sure I could call them back. Do you have a plan for if your dog decides to take off after a coyote? I hear about calling dogs off of deer all the time, and well, I might be able to do that. But if a coyote turns and fights, how do you break that crap up? I am thinking rabies shots all around.


Selzer, I don't know about Gary's dog but I have a lot of coyotes around me, last night they were out in our field and when my dog hears them, she wants nothing to do with them at all, maybe scared of the yipping and howling?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> Glad your neighbor let you know about the possible issue, and that no one got hurt. The vest is a great idea, but I have a stupid question.
> 
> I train my dogs around distractions, but not around coyotes, so if one of my dog saw a coyote, I am not 100% sure I could call them back. *Do you have a plan for if your dog decides to take off after a coyote?* I hear about calling dogs off of deer all the time, and well, I might be able to do that. But if a coyote turns and fights, how do you break that crap up? I am thinking rabies shots all around.


Honestly, no. I think about it everytime we go out though. Kain's 'recall' is pretty good, but I couldn't guarantee anything in the heat of the moment. I feel somewhat confident that he would 'leave it' when told, but not absolutely sure. I do know that he would probably get schooled if he ever locked up with a yote (those lil guys are tough). Also, I carry my beretta 380. I guess I could use that to end a fight. Just hope it never happens.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I carry my gun when I hike too, but I don't know if I could fire into a fight between my dog and a coyote. Too much chance of hitting the wrong one.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Selzer, I don't know about Gary's dog but *I have a lot of coyotes around me*, last night they were out in our field and when my dog hears them, she wants nothing to do with them at all, maybe scared of the yipping and howling?


We have alot of them around here as well, but I worry more about rattlesnakes than anything else. We probably have more rattlesnakes here than there are democrats in PA.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I carry my gun when I hike too, but I don't know if I could fire into a fight between my dog and a coyote. Too much chance of hitting the wrong one.


Agreed. But if it's a 'stand off' type situation, I could put 15 leaks in that yote before the fight starts.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Might I recommend you order a DVD called Really Reliable Recall by Leslie Nielsen. 

I train all my dogs to this. Yesterday I had Havoc out at the old golf course where I have permission to be. It is out of the city limits. The Okies were out there plinking and I hear gun fire way too close. Call dog back and he responds like a rocket. We went over the softball complex a mile away instead.

Glad your neighbor checked twice.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Might I recommend you order a DVD called Really Reliable Recall by Leslie Nielsen.
> 
> I train all my dogs to this. Yesterday I had Havoc out at the old golf course where I have permission to be. It is out of the city limits. The Okies were out there plinking and I hear gun fire way too close. Call dog back and he responds like a rocket. We went over the softball complex a mile away instead.
> 
> Glad your neighbor checked twice.


is this the dvd? Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> Agreed. But if it's a 'stand off' type situation, I could put 15 leaks in that yote before the fight starts.


A nice, semi-auto .223 would extend your range by quite a bit......just sayin' :wild:


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> A nice, semi-auto .223 would extend your range by quite a bit......just sayin' :wild:


I've got that covered. It's just hard hunting arrowheads with a slinged rifle hanging off of you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

CassandGunnar said:


> A nice, semi-auto .223 would extend your range by quite a bit......just sayin' :wild:


Yeah. .. . . I hike on public parkland. Wouldn't want to scare the tourists.





RazinKain said:


> We have alot of them around here as well, but I worry more about rattlesnakes than anything else. We probably have more rattlesnakes here than there are democrats in PA.


Back when I carried a revolver, I alternated hollow points and rat shot shells in the cylinder, the better to deal with snakes.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> I've got that covered. It's just hard hunting arrowheads with a slinged rifle hanging off of you.


You can get a hands free front rig for that thing. I just can't think of what they're called right now......too many Keystone Lights I guess.

:rofl:


----------



## mack (Feb 2, 2011)

A blaze orange or very bright colored collar may be a good safety step if you do not want to deal with the vests.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Good_Karma said:


> Good Lord! Yes, get a vest. Ruffwear makes a nice one.


Leah recommended the Ruffwear jacket to me it's great. We can easily see Phoenix in the woods when we go for walks on our property. We got him both a "cow bell" and the vest so that even the "blind" hunters who hunt the property next to ours will not mistake him for anything other than a dog...



Denali Girl said:


> ....how can you mistake a shepherd for a coyote? It baffels me?


I have a light colored sable...he could easily be confused by some as a coyote if the person wasn't paying attention. Up by the Canadian border, where my BF has property, some of the coyotes are easily 50-60lbs and look a lot like Phoenix.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep that is the DVD on dogwise!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Even the Remington collars would already make a huge change. You just can't miss that.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm glad your neighbor looked twice! Too many folks shoot first then look. This could have been a terrible accident in the making for everyone! 

Around where I live we have coyotes running around and from a distance they can be mistaken for large dogs especially at dawn and dusk. During deer hunting season both my dog and I wear a hunting vest when I hike on our own land. I always hope the deerhunters aren't stupid enough to shoot "deers" wearing a bright orange vest, but I never thought about someone shooting coyotes in our direction. Makes one think!


----------

